# Google Maps - take a look



## -rb (5 Apr 2005)

Been following the development of this for a month or two, similar to mapquest but way better IMO, pretty cool stuff so take a look for yourself...

http://maps.google.ca/

Not all rural areas have been covered but most of the major cities have, some pretty good detail on the satellite views as well (*click on the satellite link in the top right)

Works best in IE on a PC. From what i can tell they keep adding to the data so hopefully they'll contine on with what they are doing.

cheers,
ryan.


----------



## winchable (5 Apr 2005)

Now that's something I can spend a few hours doing.
I CAN SEE MY HOUSE FROM HERE...
I'm looking at me...looking at a map of me...looking at me...


----------



## condor888000 (5 Apr 2005)

Not too shabby, missing some key street info though, like my girlfriends street...... :rage:


----------



## -rb (5 Apr 2005)

condor888000 said:
			
		

> Not too shabby, missing some key street info though, like my girlfriends street...... :rage:



...wait a minute, who's car is that out front of her house! ;D


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (5 Apr 2005)

yukon said:
			
		

> ...wait a minute, who's car is that out front of her house! ;D



As the great 21st Century Philosopher "Shaggy" once said: "Wasn't me!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 >


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (5 Apr 2005)

wow...I love it! They've got my area down to the parking lot!


----------



## Pieman (5 Apr 2005)

Nifty, i looked up Halifax and I can see Canadian Navy vessles parked in thier ports. I can even see the green helicopter landing pads on a couple of the ships.


----------



## patrick666 (5 Apr 2005)

Wow.. that's an intense map utility. What's next? Google-voyuer. G-peek. 

Cheers


----------



## Michael Dorosh (5 Apr 2005)

The Calgary images seem to be at least six months old, perhaps even as much as two years - but very impressive nonetheless.  Too bad nothing west of SAIT is in the system yet!


----------



## luck881 (5 Apr 2005)

That's wild!  I can even make out my stone patio in the Petawawa Q's!


----------



## kincanucks (5 Apr 2005)

Excellent, thanks.


----------



## tabernac (5 Apr 2005)

Pretty impresive, I can see the US Navy barge that I stayed on not to long ago in San Diego.


----------



## luck881 (5 Apr 2005)

Is there anyway to Save a satellite image, or is that a copywrite issue??


----------



## -rb (5 Apr 2005)

Luck881 said:
			
		

> Is there anyway to Save a satellite image, or is that a copywrite issue??



The only way i've found so far is to do a screen capture, unfortunately it will also grab all the browser toolbars etc. I don't think doing this for personal use would be a copyright issue as the image is watermarked anyways.

Try this link though - http://imageatlas.globexplorer.com/ ...it's using the same GIS data sets but you can purchase digital images that don't have the watermark.

cheers,
ryan.


----------



## purple peguin (5 Apr 2005)

That site is amazing (the google one)


----------



## Jonny Boy (6 Apr 2005)

you can tell these are not updated pictures. if you go to toronto and look at Ontario place they still have the Haida


----------



## kincanucks (6 Apr 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> you can tell these are not updated pictures. if you go to toronto and look at Ontario place they still have the Haida



Duh really.  Call the CIA I am sure they will send you an up-to-date satellite image of Toronto.


----------



## Jonny Boy (6 Apr 2005)

hey buddy calm down. what climbed up your but and died? i was just saying that they weren't up to date. i never said i wanted a up to date photo. although you know it may help since that area of the city is changing like crazy. god some people annoy the heck out of me.


----------



## Sheerin (6 Apr 2005)

Yeah the images are kinda out of date, like Pearson's new terminal is still under construction, and if you look at Arlington, Virginia you can see the repairs being made to the Pentagon (so definitely post 9/11) my guess summer 2002 for this particular set of photos.
Still cool none the less.


----------



## Glorified Ape (6 Apr 2005)

My house in Toronto! Man this tool is sweet....


----------



## luck881 (6 Apr 2005)

At work, we figured Petawawa was done near the end of last summer.  Thats pretty recent!


----------



## vangemeren (6 Apr 2005)

Some of the locations of the really close up areas outside large urban centers seem pretty random to me.


----------



## kincanucks (6 Apr 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> hey buddy calm down. what climbed up your but and died? i was just saying that they weren't up to date. i never said i wanted a up to date photo. although you know it may help since that area of the city is changing like crazy. god some people annoy the heck out of me.



Stating that these images are not up to date is like stating the freaking sky is blue, buddy.  Pretty freaking obivious.  God some kids annoy the heck out of me.


----------



## luck881 (6 Apr 2005)

Hey Glorified Ape,
How'd you save that pic???


----------



## Jonny Boy (6 Apr 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Stating that these images are not up to date is like stating the freaking sky is blue, buddy.   Pretty freaking obvious   God some kids annoy the heck out of me.



how about we stop you took your jab at my post i took my jab at your post. no need to carry it on.that being said.  i am not a kid, so please dont call me one. the if you are looking on a reliable source such as google you would expect there to be at least a recent updated picture of an area. raods change places change. so should maps. there are new maps made every year. so saying this map is out of date is not like saying the sky is blue. i said the map was old because i was supprised that the hidia was still there. but the hiada was moved to hamilton on augest 30 2003. almost 2 years ago. you would think they would try and update it atleast once a year. that being said *TRUCE*


----------



## -rb (6 Apr 2005)

A few things to mention...the application from the website has a lot to do with one of Google's recent acquisitions - A software company called Keyhole (www.keyhole.com) They are in the business of providing GIS data and software to many companies and organizations around the world, including the American DoD as well as many others.

Based on the fact sheet from the website, the latest data sets and resolutions that they have for Canada are as follows:
Montreal Mar- Sep 2002 0.7 Meter 
Toronto May - 2003 0.7 Meter 
Vancouver Jul - 2002   2 Foot   
For anywhere in between the Canadian east and west coast not mentioned above, your guess is as good as mine but I would bet that it is no more recent than the dates above. From what they state on the website they try to update the major city centres every couple of years with an emphasis being put on American cities.

Now, this does not mean what you see on Google is even as current as their latest data...I'll be stating the obvious here but it's not quite as simple as tasking the QuickBird satellite to take a high-res snap everytime it passes over your house! 

cheers,
ryan.


----------



## Duke (6 Apr 2005)

The one from over CFB Borden is from sometime between July and September 2004.

The new air rifle range is in the image (built July 2004) and the leaves are still on the trees!

Duke


----------



## Glorified Ape (6 Apr 2005)

Luck881 said:
			
		

> Hey Glorified Ape,
> How'd you save that pic???



1. Press the "print screen" button when you have the google map window open (make sure your cursor isn't on the picture)
2. Open MS Paint, go to "Edit" and click on "Paste"
3. Cut out the picture portion of the window image in paint, right click and select "copy", then open a new paint project and right-click-paste into it, then just save it as a jpeg.


----------



## vangemeren (7 Apr 2005)

How do you get the pictures from a file on your computer to a post and if there is a way other than uploading into the general photogallery. (Which I also don't know how to do.)

P.s I think it would be a good idea to have a place where you can learn how to do all the neato things in these forums


----------



## vangemeren (10 Apr 2005)

Hey kids, Who wants to goto Disneyland?

If any of the mods are reading this, could they delete the first picture? I Don't know how to, I'm new at pictures.


----------



## luck881 (11 Apr 2005)

Is it just me or is the A-club in borden gone?  I can't find it...


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (11 Apr 2005)

vangemeren said:
			
		

> Hey kids, Who wants to goto Disneyland?
> 
> If any of the mods are reading this, could they delete the first picture? I Don't know how to, I'm new at pictures.



Um, your pointer is in the middle of a freeway ...


----------



## kincanucks (11 Apr 2005)

I_am_John_Galt said:
			
		

> Um, your pointer is in the middle of a freeway ...



Perhaps his post is an attempt at sarcasm?


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (11 Apr 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Perhaps his post is an attempt at sarcasm?



I thought about that after my post ... but I liked the little graphic, anyway.


----------



## GerryCan (11 Apr 2005)

Anyone checked out Keyhole yet?

You can d/l a 7 day trial from their site and get satellite pics of most places in the world.

Oddly enough some of the most detailed clearer maps were of Baghdad international airport and Kabul, Afghanistan.

But don't take my word for it.

www.keyhole.com


----------



## vangemeren (12 Apr 2005)

I was just messing around looking for landmarks and the address happened to be on the freeway. I meant it as a joke. Disneyland is actually just a little to the southwest in the picture.


----------



## career_radio-checker (12 Apr 2005)

LOL! I can find CFB Kingston but no CFB Shilo. 

 Ahhhh Shilo  : what a freakn waste land.

It's like God pinched one off in the middle of Manitoba and called it S**te-hole... er uhhh Shilo.


To the arty guys stationed there: Keep firing away. You're only making the landscape prettier!


----------



## 28Medic (13 Apr 2005)

Instead of screen capture, try using "link to this page" at the top right hand side....beside the email and print icons...then you can copy and paste the url anywhere you like, i.e. emails/posts/bookmarks

I am going to my husband's BOTP Grad next week so I thought I would look up the mega and it is as bizzare looking from space as I hear it is in person:

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=saint...291,0.013293&sspn=1.236328,1.961669&t=k&hl=en

Is it true that the mega was planned to be in the shape of a maple leaf  ???


----------



## Jonny Boy (13 Apr 2005)

wow finally i found blackdown. it is a good thing that i memorized how to get there from the front gates of borden.


----------



## Basic Person (26 May 2005)

Well, I thought it was quite amusing....

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Plant+42+in+Palmdale,+California&ll=34.637382,-118.082020&spn=0.005397,0.007832&t=k&hl=en


----------



## TCBF (26 May 2005)

"Balloon A" has two SR-71s and a U2 as 'Gate Guards.'   And is that a B2 or F-117?


----------



## Sheerin (27 May 2005)

Thats a B2 

I remember seeing a few other US airbases where you can see F-16s and -15s along the tarmac.  In Halifax you can see a CPF coming into the Harbour.  Its a cool little feature, great for procrastination.


----------



## Slim (27 May 2005)

TCBF said:
			
		

> "Balloon A" has two SR-71s and a U2 as 'Gate Guards.'     And is that a B2 or F-117?



I think that the two SR-71 and the U2 are "popcicles" as there is no active runway anyplace around them...The B-2 on the other hand...


----------



## Korus (27 May 2005)

There's also an F117 is you scroll around to find it. Neat picture.


----------



## TCBF (27 May 2005)

Almost as much fun as looking for ICBM silo covers. ;D


----------



## MikeM (28 May 2005)

o0o0o do post some! ;D


----------



## Ranger (30 May 2005)

cool


----------



## -rb (21 Jul 2005)

Just an update to this, another cool little feature for all you astronauts...

"In honor of the first manned Moon landing, which took place on July 20, 1969, we've added some NASA imagery to the Google Maps interface to help you pay your own visit to our celestial neighbor."

http://moon.google.com/

cheers.

edit:
Forgot to add, http://earth.google.com/ , a free desktop app, PC only but definitely worth a look.


----------



## Burrows (21 Jul 2005)

Oh thats funny   When you zoom in to max it shows cheese.


----------



## Pfc_Norup (21 Sep 2005)

If you don't allready have this free 8th wonder of the world: http://earth.google.com/

My fav. places:

55.6805, 12.5858 - Kongens Nytorv, Copenhagen

37.7785, -122.5140 - Cliff House, San Francisco

40.7484, -73.9859 - Empire State Building, New York 

35.6722, 139.7634 - Sony Building, Tokyo

Iraq:

30.510, 47.800 - Downtown, Basra

31.010, 47.435 - Downtown, Al Qurna

29.975, 48.475 - Downtown, Al Faw

30.000, 48.405 - Battlescared old Iraqi positions ( Iran/Iraq war )

( Just copy - paste coordinates )


----------



## GNR (21 Sep 2005)

This thing is scarey!
It gives grid co-ords for positions of tactical importance, even bearing and distance from a known point.

Anyone else see this as a problem?


----------



## Pfc_Norup (21 Sep 2005)

> Anyone else see this as a problem?


Not really... The world is the world... and any enemy country outthere have proberbly allready bought satelite pictures of any importent installation a long time ago... 

Almost forgot:

51.508,- 0.128 - Trafalgar Square, London


----------



## George Wallace (21 Sep 2005)

GNR said:
			
		

> Anyone else see this as a problem?



About the only solution to this and many other similar instances, is to totally close down the Internet.   Besides, Intelligence Services (Foreign and Domestic) are monitoring these things.


----------



## GNR (21 Sep 2005)

Wether or not we can stop it is another issue all together, it still could be a problem.


----------



## George Wallace (21 Sep 2005)

The problem was identified a long time ago and the authorities in charge weighed the pros and cons and decided to let these sites exist.  They provide a bigger benefit than not.  As I said, they are monitored for certain activities and acted upon.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (21 Sep 2005)

A couple more:

Petawawa: 45.899996, -77.279977
Gagetown: 45.835900, -66.452363


----------



## Michael Dorosh (21 Sep 2005)

The USAF boneyards are interesting too; at least one airfield in the former Soviet Union has an aircraft coming in on approach in one of the photos.  I had a list on another forum of sites of military interest, I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## Pfc_Norup (22 Sep 2005)

41.3865, 2.198 - Harbor in  Barcelona


----------



## lou133 (22 Sep 2005)

Plant 42 in Palmdale, California

type this in and you'll find something good


----------



## Ranger (22 Sep 2005)

Where do we copy adn paste coordinates into??

Slim2


----------



## Bzzliteyr (22 Sep 2005)

Another fun site to hang out on is this one: http://bbs.keyhole.com/ubb/ubbthreads.php/Cat/0  it is chock full of KML files that you can set to "open" as you click them and they will take you right to many places of interest.  They have sections on military, current events, people and cultures all with placemarks.


----------



## armyvern (22 Sep 2005)

Where do we copy adn paste coordinates into??

http://earth.google.com/


----------



## CdnArtyWife (23 Sep 2005)

Once you have downloaded and launched Google Earth you can paste the coordinates into the search bar in the top left of the program screen.

I will refrain from further comments as to simplicity of use of the program.

Good Luck! ;D


----------



## Pearson (23 Sep 2005)

http://maps.google.com/
This also works.
You can switch from map to satellite.


----------



## Canadian Caesar (23 Sep 2005)

I've actually found google maps to be of lower quality as well as much harder to use.

Now that I have this program I doubt I would ever go back to www.maps.google.com


----------



## CdnArtyWife (23 Sep 2005)

Another point of interest:

"USS Arizona" lat=21.3648300556, lon=-157.950005366 in Pearl Harbour, HI


----------



## JBP (26 Sep 2005)

Anyone find Area 51 yet??? Lol... I'm gonna try!

Knowing my luck the CIA+RCMP will bust my door down 1 week from now...  :dontpanic:


----------



## Jer1 (26 Sep 2005)

Area 51

37 14'11.72" N 115 48'25.12" W


----------



## Big T (26 Sep 2005)

I can see my house, I love it! haha  >


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (26 Sep 2005)

area 51's blued out isn't it, dywer hill isn't though


----------



## Jer1 (26 Sep 2005)

I got a full view of Area 51


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (26 Sep 2005)

well I just checked again and you are right last time I checked it was blued out and a have a screen shot to prove it lol,
but this was 4 months ago.


----------



## atticus (28 Sep 2005)

What in the world does this mean? Is this by CFB Gagetown?

45.7281342891, -66.1919059124

And is this Dwyer Hill?

45.129220078, -75.9453054852


----------



## armyvern (28 Sep 2005)

atticus said:
			
		

> What in the world does this mean? Is this by CFB Gagetown?



Download Google Earth from Here:

http://earth.google.com/

Copy and paste the co-ordinates gine into the "search" area that shows up and....you'll fly right there.


----------



## atticus (28 Sep 2005)

Nono, I already have google earth, thats where I found it.


----------



## Glorified Ape (28 Sep 2005)

atticus said:
			
		

> And is this Dwyer Hill?
> 
> 45.129220078, -75.9453054852



I think so - it's at the junction of RR3 and RR10 which is where the Dwyer Hill base is. 

http://circ.jmellon.com/docs/view.asp?id=341

Edit: 

I noticed something wierd - find Pyongyang, North Korea and look at the streets - there are practically no cars.


----------



## lou133 (28 Sep 2005)

here's the coordinates for the Quebec Citadelle, home of the R22eR


46.807293868, 71.20706846


----------



## atticus (29 Sep 2005)

Glorified Ape said:
			
		

> I noticed something wierd - find Pyongyang, North Korea and look at the streets - there are practically no cars.



Could be because nobody there can afford a car!


----------



## atticus (29 Sep 2005)

lou133 said:
			
		

> here's the coordinates for the Quebec Citadelle, home of the R22eR
> 
> 
> 46.807293868, 71.20706846



Umm, that took me to the middle of Kazakhistan.


----------



## TCBF (29 Sep 2005)

"Could be because nobody there can afford a car!"

- Hard to drive when you are starving to death.

Tom


----------



## vangemeren (29 Sep 2005)

atticus said:
			
		

> Umm, that took me to the middle of Kazakhistan.



46.807293868, *-*71.20706846

In the Decimal degrees system:

north western quarter +,-
north eastern quarter +,+
south western quarter -,-
south eastern quarter -,+


----------



## atticus (29 Sep 2005)

TCBF said:
			
		

> - Hard to drive when you are starving to death.
> 
> Tom



How true...



			
				van Gemeren said:
			
		

> 46.807293868, *-*71.20706846



Yeah I figured that out after my dumb post.

Anyways anybody check this out yet?

45.7281342891, -66.1919059124


----------



## armyvern (29 Sep 2005)

atticus said:
			
		

> Anyways anybody check this out yet?
> 
> 45.7281342891, -66.1919059124



Well, what else do you expect CTC to have their students doing while out in the trg area?? Just kidding. Hey I'm posted here and had no clue!! How cool is that anyway. Aliens invading!!   :dontpanic:


----------



## atticus (29 Sep 2005)

So you know what CTC stands for? It is part of CFB Gagetown? It looks like it was in the middle of a forest.


----------



## armyvern (29 Sep 2005)

atticus said:
			
		

> So you know what CTC stands for? It is part of CFB Gagetown? It looks like it was in the middle of a forest.



Yes. It stands for "Combat Training Centre." CTC Gagetown. This little wonder of the world is out in the training area.   

http://www.nbada.ca/e/200/201e.htm


----------



## atticus (29 Sep 2005)

lol  ;D what in the world are they doing there!


----------



## Glorified Ape (29 Sep 2005)

That CTC spot is great. 

Here's another: S14 42'42  W 75 10'33 

Nazca lines in Peru. Wierd. 

Geoglyphs: N33 48 00.0 W114 32 00.0

(upper right from the spot marker, at the end of the North-South branch road)


----------



## Jarnhamar (29 Sep 2005)

> Here's another: S14 42'42  W 75 10'33
> 
> Nazca lines in Peru. Wierd.



What exactly are those?
Whats weird about it?


----------



## D-n-A (29 Sep 2005)

Ghost778 said:
			
		

> What exactly are those?



http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=nazca+lines&meta=&X=1
http://images.google.ca/images?hl=en&q=nazca%20lines&X=1&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## Jarnhamar (29 Sep 2005)

Thats amazing stuff, going to do a lot more research on it. Thanks


----------



## JBP (30 Sep 2005)

Although I still insist on you going to see it yourself, type in the search bar, "Niagara Falls, ON" and it will zoom in the middle of the city, move the screen right and keep going until you notice a river. Move the pointer south or "down" and you'll find the famous Horseshoe falls, Niagara Falls that is.

Go see it in real life if you haven't....

Joe


----------



## ImanIdiot (30 Sep 2005)

maybe this has already been mentioned, but I dont have time to check(working!), but pearl harbour looks pretty interesting.


----------



## 48Highlander (30 Sep 2005)

You want weird?   Check out this fake airport at Edwards AFB:

34.953774,-117.871631

Or this triangle in the desert near area 51:

37.627795,-116.848597

Or how about a Hexagram in the same area:

37.401306,-116.868012

Ohhh, I can almost hear the outer limits soundtrack....


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (30 Sep 2005)

ya that last ones a little..... odd? 
anyone know what that would be?


----------



## Sub_Guy (30 Sep 2005)

http://php.scripts.psu.edu/users/b/f/bfs124/area%2051%20Pictures/index.php

Check that site out it has some interesting finds around area 51 with google earth


----------



## TCBF (1 Oct 2005)

there is no way that stuff should be on the net.  In the high resolution areas, you can spot ICBM silos.

Tom


----------



## 48Highlander (2 Oct 2005)

TCBF said:
			
		

> there is no way that stuff should be on the net.   In the high resolution areas, you can spot ICBM silos.



Uhuh, and I suppose the ruskies don't have images of the same areas with 10 times better resolution?  :

Any major world power can get infinitely better images, and even live feeds of the same areas.  So tell me again why these images shouldn't be available online?


----------



## TCBF (2 Oct 2005)

it really isn't the major powers we are worried about, is it?

Tom


----------



## 48Highlander (3 Oct 2005)

So you're worried that...what?  5 guys in a Burqa are going to walk onto a military base and hijack an ICBM?


----------



## TCBF (5 Oct 2005)

No.  The Minuteman III is only useful to them for the RVs, and nukes are easier to aquire than that.  The Silo was a poor example.  The quality of the hi-res stuff on google can asist in planning other nefarious deeds as well.  Those of us long in the tooth may recall a time when certain nationalities were not authorized to posess our NTS series of topo maps either.

I suppose  someone has done a risk assessment here, or else decided the horses are out of the barn, but it is a less than ideal situation.

I grant that most orgs capable of terr activities in NA have the official or un-official backing of other soveriegn nations anyway, so could access the data through other means.

Tom


----------



## CdnArtyWife (14 Oct 2005)

48Highlander said:
			
		

> You want weird?   Check out this fake airport at Edwards AFB:
> 
> 34.953774,-117.871631



That is not fake. I have been there...that is where the Space Shuttle lands... The compass is for the Shuttle orientation.

The landing strip is a dried up lake bed.

My brother is in the USAF and was stationed at Edwards for 5 years.


----------



## 48Highlander (17 Oct 2005)

That's awesome, thanks for explaining it!

Now explain why Groom Lake in area 51 has the same type of strip on it  ;D


----------



## RecDiver (18 Oct 2005)

Subject: Someone at google has a sense of humour...


You absolutely MUST  try this! 

 1.          Go to www.google.com

 2.         Type in "Failure", without the quotes

 3.         Instead of hitting "Search" hit "I'm feeling Lucky"

 4.         Look at it and laugh at what comes up

 5.         Tell your friends before the people at Google fix it

Is this shocking or what.....


----------



## George Wallace (18 Oct 2005)

Old news.

For something really annoying, try this:

http://www.justriddlesandmore.com/beer99.html


----------



## RecDiver (18 Oct 2005)

Thanx George I *owe *  you one...


----------



## Zartan (18 Oct 2005)

What happens with the "failure" request is something called google bombing. Try doing the same with "French Military Victories", and see what happens.


----------



## Wolfe (18 Oct 2005)

Zartan said:
			
		

> What happens with the "failure" request is something called google bombing. Try doing the same with "French Military Victories", and see what happens.



That's realy mean.......

Wolf


----------



## STA Gunner (18 Oct 2005)

Try this one

 44 °27'10.16"N   3 ° 0'9.95"E

Then spin the view so that West is to the top.  What do you see?  ;D


----------



## armyvern (18 Oct 2005)

STA Gunner said:
			
		

> Then spin the view so that West is to the top.   What do you see?   ;D



A little patch of trees that somewhat resembles one of those little Yorshire Terrier things that would kill my dog by getting stuck in it's throat??


----------



## STA Gunner (18 Oct 2005)

I was seeing Kermit the Frog.


----------



## armyvern (18 Oct 2005)

STA Gunner said:
			
		

> I was seeing Kermit the Frog.



OK. I have gone there again...and I have seen what you have seen. I didn't spin to the West enough to pick up on the Kermit likeness the first time!! I stand corrected.  :'(


----------

